# other than rice



## cisgrig (Jul 2, 2009)

We are in final weeks of rehearsals for Gypsy and director wants actors to throw rice. Of course there are several problems with this so I'm asking if anyone as any alternatives to real rice. 
Thanks


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 2, 2009)

Small plastic beads? But if they're round, that could be a tripping/slipping hazard.

You'd be using uncooked rice of course. I'm curious, could you elaborate on your reservations for using rice?


----------



## porkchop (Jul 2, 2009)

I've seen some packing supplies that rapidly dissolve in water. I'm not sure if that would be usable but something down that route would be easy to clean up, just a good wet mop right after the show and another one before the next. This is of course all because I'm assuming cleanup is one of your main reservations to actual rice.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 7, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Small plastic beads? But if they're round, that could be a tripping/slipping hazard.
> 
> You'd be using uncooked rice of course. I'm curious, could you elaborate on your reservations for using rice?



That birds will eat it and their little bellies will explode?

Still angry my wife wouldn't let me have rice at the wedding..


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 7, 2009)

Throwing rice at weddings harms birds-Fiction!
The Straight Dope: Should you not throw rice at weddings because birds swallow it and explode?
Birds and Rice - Debunking the Myth

But I don't remember a wedding in _Gypsy_, so perhaps this is for the _Have an eggroll, Mr. Goldstone_ number, in which case mashed potatoes, cream of wheat, or grits might substitute.


----------



## Footer (Jul 7, 2009)

I would hope your in an outdoor theatre.... otherwise you need to get an exterminator.... 

Airsoft pellets or something like that might be a way to go.


----------



## DavidDaMonkey (Jul 8, 2009)

Footer said:


> I would hope your in an outdoor theatre.... otherwise you need to get an exterminator....
> 
> Airsoft pellets or something like that might be a way to go.



Are the airsoft pellets a replacement for the rice, or are they a method to get rid of the birds


----------



## Jinkley (Jul 8, 2009)

Airsoft pellets would be super expensive... They run like $20+ for 5,000. And cleaning those up sucks.


----------

